# me want chi puppy baad



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ok so most of you here know i'm a chi crazy psycho ever since i got my precious leila. 
I have periods where i'm looking at chis for sale and cool off periods. Well, i'm hot again...on the trail of another puppy that is.
I really would like to have one that is a little bit smaller than miss leila. She is certainly short enough, (not quite 8 in. high) and that's fine with me. But weight wise she is like 6 lbs and is a loony about food.  4-5 lbs and not so hungry would be nice. haha
Well her breeder just had a new litter the day after thanksgiving and it's 6 boys. lol But he still has a pup from leila's mamas final litter. She is going to be around 6 lbs he's estimating, and i have showed her pic to a couple of people on here. Even though i know she may be as big as leila, I can't help but want to go see her (and can't seem to get her out of my mind). And with her having the same dam as leila it makes it all the more tempting, i just love how sweet and loving and intelligent leila is.
This puppy (to me) is just stunning! And without further adieu.........
















breeder describes her color as lavender fawn. whatever it is i love it, and her eyes are beautiful.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

OMg u HAVE to get her at first I thought it was a handpainted porcelain chi figurine haha! Go see her NOW! And take lots of pics


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

lOl heehee!! I know isn't she gorgeous!! But dang she'd be a regular size and not a tiny  and lord since they live forever, i'd be done. At least until one of my other two dogs (not leila) kicks the bucket. lol
Because if i got her, i'd have 4 dogs.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Honestly you want a tiny, you did before you got Leila as well, don't rush, hold out and get what your heart desires.
17 years is a lonnng time.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i thought it was a figurine too! u must go take pics and show back to us haha!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gosh I don't wanna be really rude but Cheryl leilas about a pound or a little more over weight you have you 4-5lb dog she's just overweight  

This ones a nice pet seems longer in the body (see how she has tiny legs but still looks tall in comparison to her leg height) there's no harm looking but if you cut back miss leilas food you'll have your 5ish (maybe less) pound dog


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! That is such a beautiful puppy! If youre anything like me, youll want another one again anyway, whether you get a tiny or not. I still want a merle, a fawn with a dark mask, a chinese crested or two, and an italian greyhound. And then I would probably still want more, lol. I think youd be smart to choose on personality, ok and looks, above size anyway. Youre probably better off with a 6ish lber as you have a big dog too. A few lbs really makes a difference I think in how fragile they are, youd have a lot more worry with a tiny. You must get THIS puppy! I want 100 more pics!!!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Agree 100% with Sarah.
About the puppy, she is very beautiful; her eyes are just gorgeous, but if you get her, you will continue to desire a "tiny"


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

agree with sarah and kitty too, you will never stop until you get that tiny, this chi is stunning, when we got bianca she was over weight, we just cut back on her food, and now she is a picker, does not pig out any more, might be the same with leila.
i dont know if anyone lse is the same as me, but because we see our chis all the time they dont look that small until you compare them to another smallish dog,then they look tiny, do you know what i mean?


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, she's absolutely adorable! I'm betting my Lavender's breeder called her "lavender fawn" and that's how she got her name. Lavender is exactly the same color as this pretty little girl. How can you resist!

Jeanette


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I also agree...Leila is a 4-5lb pup with a little extra "padding".  (she is gorgeous...I LOVE Leila & I personally LOVE her structure size-it's my kind of perfect! hehe)

I just love the lavender/blue sable pup you have pictured. Her eyes ARE gorgeous! If you're wanting a "tiny" though I wouldn't settle on anything less or you'll keep wanting one as everyone else has pointed out. 

Good luck in your decision--which ever way you go you can't go wrong.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheryl, she is beautiful! I've already told you that, though.  But she won't be a tiny. She is going to be about Leila's size, or maybe even bigger. From speaking with you so many times in PM, I know that you will not be happy until you have a tiny. I'm just being honest with you, because if this is your last, you are not going to be satisfied. Your lil one is out there, it just takes some time. The tinies aren't easy to come across, but if you are patient, you will find her. Puppies are fun, but she will grow. 

As for Leila. She is a little girl! But she does have some extra padding. I think you will be very surprised how tiny she would be with about 1 lb. of weight loss.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Poor little leila.  lol She only eats 3/8 c. a day. Should I cut her back from that? It seems like such a small amount and she always seems hungry all day long. She doesn't get treats regularly either. And if she does get one i cut her food back slightly.
Sometimes I think though that the "idea" of a tiny may be better than maybe actually having one. When I really think of it Leila is small but tough and that's good living in this house with a boxer and kids.
I just can't get this puppy out of my head. And i check back and there she still is......... So beautiful.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheryl, I will honestly tell you that your theory is correct. Tinies are adorable, but not suited for homes with big dogs. Lexie & Jade ran into each other playing, it made Lexie koo koo for a minute, and knocked Jade off her feet. It took a minute to get her "functions" back. They are very sweet, and adorable, but not always easy to care for. When I say it's an all day job, I'm not just typing that. It really and truly is. It will not be like caring for Leila. You have to watch everything they do! Monitor every meal, etc. So just be sure you are up for it. I could tell you more stories, but I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Another note to add. Even Chance's size would be very risky to have in a home with a boxer. I would be scared to death! It would take one paw to his soft spot/molera, and he'd be gone.  He is more sturdy than the girls, but certainly not what I'd call "average." Again, give it lots of thought.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That puppy is adorable! I love her eyes! 

I've never wanted a "tiny." Rylie weighs 4lbs and that has always been small enough for me. Tucker is 5lbs, and he's sooo rough and tumble... he's stocky and just built tough. 

Emma is tiny. Her breeder (who is a show breeder and has awesome, awesome dogs) figured that Emma would be about 5lbs fullgrown.

Well, Emma is 2.7lbs at almost 10 months of age, and hasn't really grown since she was 6 months of age. I'm hoping that she'll be a 3-3.5lb adult, because her small size is VERY worrisome to me. She is amazingly agile and FAST, and flies down our staircase. She jumps all over everything, and I cringe every time. 

Even though she's only 2.5lbs smaller than Tucker, the size difference is VERY noticable. She's not as durable as him... I can't play rough with her, I have to watch and make sure she doesn't play too hard with the others... and after her head injury, it's even more worrisome.

I would never choose to have a "tiny." I think that a 5lb chihuahua is so much more ideal... they're more rough and tumble, easier to medicate (dosing), etc, etc.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, and I'd never say that smaller sized chihuahuas aren't suited for homes with large dogs.

Rory (our 35lb border collie) is still 7 times Tucker's size... ANY dog can get hurt by another dog no matter the size.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It is nice with leila's size i will admit, even though you're constantly looking to make sure not to step on her because she so fast and always moving, I feel pretty confident she is safe, my boxer is sooooo gentle with her, it is precious to see really! :love1: 
I may go see this girl...just to see


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Go see her. If you fall in love, then that's what matters.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG she must be the most beauiful Chi I have ever seen... If I were in your shoes I'd be going with a deposit or the full amount and taking her home..


So photogenic.. I am stunned at just how gorgeous she is..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Go see her. If you fall in love, then that's what matters.


Yes. and i probably would. lol The breeder said she has a sweet personality and very playful.


Deme said:


> OMG she must be the most beauiful Chi I have ever seen... If I were in your shoes I'd be going with a deposit or the full amount and taking her home..
> 
> 
> So photogenic.. I am stunned at just how gorgeous she is..


I know I know!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Poor little leila.  lol She only eats 3/8 c. a day. Should I cut her back from that? It seems like such a small amount and she always seems hungry all day long. She doesn't get treats regularly either. And if she does get one i cut her food back slightly.
> Sometimes I think though that the "idea" of a tiny may be better than maybe actually having one. When I really think of it Leila is small but tough and that's good living in this house with a boxer and kids.
> I just can't get this puppy out of my head. And i check back and there she still is......... So beautiful.


YES!! that is wayyyy too much food hun. LAUREL gets 2/8 cup a day when she was fed kibble. And Leila is much smaller! 

Mine always seem starved too, even my little Bryco ha ha ha. 

I also have to agree Leila has at least 1 lb of extra pudge, if not more. 

You could consider switching her to a wet food and adding water. This seems to have more "bulk" to the dog, and you can add water which will slow her eating down. 


When we were seriously dieting Laurel she got like 8 kibbles floated in water for one of her meals I think...LOL. Took her 5 min to eat instead of 5 seconds, but she had to peeeeeeee a lot. If you want to get the weight off Leila quickly give her 1/8 cup frozen green beans thawed and 7-8 kibbles. Its not good for her widdle joints


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheryl I'm having the same debate as you I have 3 chis want a tiny but we have fallen for another pup and are trying to make a decision. It'll be our last for 15++ years so it's a big one too Ahhh it's so hard


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh ya and I agree with what someone else said no matter what dog I pick I'm always gonna want this and that pup too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would switch to a wet food too. She will get "more" from it, and maybe not be as "hungry." But some dogs are just like that. All of mine would eat all day if I let them. Seriously. When meal time is over for mine, they are all looking around the floor to see if there is even a smidge left around. :lol: So don't let that worry you. I have 4 pups, and I use 1 can of wet food a day to feed all 4. You need to use a super high premium, though. If you want to give her treats, cook some frozen green beans in low sodium chicken broth and use that. Chance didn't have as much to lose as Leila, but it only took about 2 weeks, maybe 3, to shed the extra ounces. And all I did was cut back his food just a smidge. Not even enough for him to notice. 

As for the new baby in question. Just go with your heart, Cheryl. She really is a beauty! You might miss this chance, end up with a tiny, and then ask yourself what you were thinking. I love mine with all of my heart, and I wouldn’t normally say this, but I want to be honest. It gets hard some days. I don’t share everything here, but there is always something with these wee ones. Mine are all very healthy (luckily), but without going into every story that happens here, they are very fragile. Even a minor tummy upset is an emergency. 

I tried a playdate with a miniature “weenie dog,” and that was even too much for them. He wanted to play, but even his 10 lb. weight was pouncing all over them. Anyway, just my experiences. Only you know what you really want.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Just for a chuckle, because no one got hurt, thankfully, here is how that play date went down. That is Chance running away from him. :lol: He wanted to land slide in to them. Let's just say the play date was very very short. :lol:










I'll post the other few I have too.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, I couldn't get weight off of Milo on kibble (EVO) & it was awful lowering his food intake. He was eating less than 1/4c a day (he was 11lbs at the time). All my pups were on about 1/4c a day & still were chunky. :lol: 

Have you looked into ZiwiPeak? I know raw is a no-go for you guys but that may be something to look at. Or even Honest Kitchen. Honest Kitchen may be a better bet since it's more "bulky" & more filling than the ZP. 

Leila is such a pretty girl (one of my fav girls here as a matter of fact!) & we're totally not picking on her. It's SO easy for these little guys to put on weight w/o even realizing it. I didn't know most of my crew was overweight before they lost weight. Maxie was 6.5lbs when we switched to raw--I thought he was an ok weight for a Chi...just stocky like Chi's are "supposed to be". Now he's 4.5lbs & he seems SO much smaller! He's at his ideal weight but in pics I don't think he looks like he's lost 2lbs. That's a huge amount for such a little guy! Anyway, I just wanted to show you because he sort of reminds me the way Leila is size wise. 

Here he is at just about 6.5lbs:



















And now at 4.5lbs:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!!! That is the most beautiful chi pup I've ever seen. I've never seen one with blue eyes as blue as hers & I'm partial to white/light color chis. A 6 lb pup is tiny to me and I don't see much difference between 5 lb and 6 lbs. I think you're going to regret not getting her if you don't. I wish I could get her, but one chi is enough for me right now. Haha


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I would never choose to have a "tiny."


They certainly are not suited to everyone's lifestyle that is for certain. They do very well in some homes however 



flippedstars said:


> YES!! that is wayyyy too much food hun. LAUREL gets 2/8 cup a day when she was fed kibble. And Leila is much smaller!
> 
> Mine always seem starved too, even my little Bryco ha ha ha.
> 
> ...


I know the guidelines they put on those dog food bags are insane!! I don't feed either Chi anywhere near the recommended amounts, by trial and error AJ is getting a bit under 1/4 a day and Bijou eats two rounded tablespoons per day. Seriously!

Both dogs are maintaining an ideal weight and have that perfect you can feel the ribs but not see them. I worry more about Bijou because he has tiny little delicate legs and carrying around any extra chubs on top is going to stress those joints. AJ has always been leaner and longer and his frame is very proportionate. 



TLI said:


> All of mine would eat all day if I let them. Seriously. When meal time is over for mine, they are all looking around the floor to see if there is even a smidge left around. :lol: So don't let that worry you.
> I tried a playdate with a miniature “weenie dog,” and that was even too much for them. He wanted to play, but even his 10 lb. weight was pouncing all over them. Anyway, just my experiences. Only you know what you really want.


I want to second the bit about looking for food all day, this is all Bijou does, he is a Chihoover! :lol: nose to the ground sniffing out anything he can find, I swear he is part hound! His eyes are bigger than his stomach however if he eats too many crumbs or bits and pieces from the kids then he won't eat his actual dog food, so I have to be careful.

10 pounds compared to a small Chi is big! I have a 10 pound toy poodle and Bijou can walk right under him, literally.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. And NO i DON'T take offense at ALL!! I really appreciate the honesty and the help. I thought 3/8 a day was right and esp. since she is still a pup.
I will cut her back to whatever to help lean her out!! So like 1/4 c. day???
And she is more than half way through her bag of totw, I could switch her to THK afterwards. What variety for her ? and how much would she eat a day?
Thanks so much T for you wise words, I think i would be happy with another leila's size because she can just do anything. Even fit in a purse if need be..smaller would be nice though. 
Thank you heather for the pic comparison. Wow that is a huge difference and they are built similar indeed. She does need to slim down a bit.
Lisa, I agree she is so lovely. 
Kitty; thanks for the help, I know your aj is still a pup too aren't they around the same age? 
She is a major hoover and food theif if I'm not super careful watching lucy's bowl.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd do Force for Leila if you want to go the THK route. 1 tablespoon rehydrated AM & PM til you get the weight off of her.

TOTW is fine though, just lessen what you are feeding. She really isn't a puppy anymore for all intents and purposes as far as her body/frame go. She is still growing, yes, but very very slowly now, as you have seen  I would do 1/8 cup am and pm and see how it goes, but possibly even just a bit less. Add 1/4 cup of water in with the kibble, or some golf balls, to slow her down and force her to chew 

Leila is one of my favs, too  I think she is much smaller than you realize.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok, will do! She will get one more 1/8 c. today then. oh, and i always add water. 
Don't you think that the tbs of thk would seem like "less" food to her than the 1/8 c. kibble? doesn't matter to me which I go with to be honest. TOTW is slightly easier to get than the thk though. But i can get thk locally but the place has freakin' weirdo hours. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I want to second the bit about looking for food all day, this is all Bijou does, he is a Chihoover! :lol: nose to the ground sniffing out anything he can find, I swear he is part hound! His eyes are bigger than his stomach however if he eats too many crumbs or bits and pieces from the kids then he won't eat his actual dog food, so I have to be careful.
> 
> 10 pounds compared to a small Chi is big! I have a 10 pound toy poodle and Bijou can walk right under him, literally.


Yeah, I agree, very true. Looking at Mr. Weenie alone, he looks like a very small dog. You can see him standing there by my 5 foot daughter. But to a Wee, his size seems massive. One wrong maneuver, and The Chi Wee's would be "splat." 



cherper said:


> Thanks so much T for you wise words, I think i would be happy with another leila's size because she can just do anything. Even fit in a purse if need be..smaller would be nice though.


Yes, Leila is not big at all Cheryl. I absolutely love Leila! You know we send you our best wishes in your choice.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What an adorable pup, you have to do what you know you will be happy with. With the tinies often comes more Vet Bills, I know with Zoey who is 4.3# she has a book of medical records at the Vet. It isn't always the case that they will be sickly, but more often than not...they have health issues. So that is something to factor in as well.

As for the dieting, when Zoey was on kibble she only at 2 Tablespoons per day, that was it. She was CONSTANTLY hungry...but she's also my little hoover hound, if I free fed her, she would have weighed about 15# seriously, she has no hunger off switch. Some things that help is feeding them in 'puzzle' type toys like kongs, or the treat rolly balls, adding some green beans to their diet, adding water to the kibble. Some dogs are just chow hounds.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree Heather. Mine are very healthy, but like I said, even minor things head us to the Vet. They can't get tummy upset and go on a fast. Then we would have another issue. So I'm going to be blunt here, they can be a pain in the butt. :lol: Much loved, but a pain. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the chi you posted is just lovely, Cheryl. Good luck with your decision. And good luck getting the weight off Leila too. It'll be so much better for her to be a bit lighter.  

Heather, I love the pic comparison! Wow, what a difference! He looks so much better at 4.5 pounds. I love Maxie.  I think Pip could stand to lose a wee bit of weight too, not much, but a little bit.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to try these tricks with ninja! I'm hoping he will lose 1.5 lbs-2 lbs! 

Cheryl that puppy is gorgeous and if I didn't know Any better I would think Leila was much smaller she looks smaller than my Baby-Love who Is 5 lbs! But I am no good at judging by pics lol!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Cheryl go and get her before one of us beats you to it!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Cheryl go and get her before one of us beats you to it!!!


Heehee! If i do i'm risking my husban killing me. lol
You know this puppy and leila are half-sisters!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG Cheryl...I love your siggy. :lol: It's cracking me up!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG, this pup is so darn cute! Just tell your hubby this little pup is all you want for Christmas and maybe he would go for it. At the very least go visit her and post TONS of pics for us to see! :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I guess I'm lucky hubby just resigns himself to it now and he loves them  Can't wait til we don't rent anymore, then I can really go nuts  

I do think that girl is very cute in a unique way...haha and shes a little fatty too!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

just keep in mind tiny chihuahuas due and can home with health problems...even some older one can too..i would wait like you are and keep learning more and more about then..the size of the chihuahua tiny or big taking care well will live a long life..yearly teeth cleaning and vet care is needs. i do know the number one this is teeth cleaning yearly...good luck and that puppy is cute


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to have to disagree with every one, she's not my cup of tea, think its the light eyes and pigment. I think you should hold out for something a little nicer, but its up to you as she will only be a pet. X


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

she is stunning


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

KittyD said:


> They certainly are not suited to everyone's lifestyle that is for certain. They do very well in some homes however


My lifestyle is suited fine for smaller sized chihuahuas. I was just saying that they are more work than more average sized chis


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree, the puppy is stunning. But you dhould hold off for a lil one if thats what you want! It killed me to do it and I had to rip myself away from every litter!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Honestly i think i would be a mass of nerves if i had one smaller than my lil leila.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh sometimes I am like that with Fiddle

Its hard because she is so cute little, but then, when she gets hurt or something its like... get bigger and less fragile will you!!!

Try to find one that just clicks with you. When I saw Fiddle I knew I wanted her, When I was originally after a multi colour or dark colour one, I didnt even want a Tan.

But she was just the one


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> My lifestyle is suited fine for smaller sized chihuahuas. I was just saying that they are more work than more average sized chis


Sorry perhaps I misunderstood you, I thought you had posted that you would never want a smaller Chi or go looking for one, maybe that was not you. I'll go back and look.

I was attempting to explain to you that some people have homes perfectly suited to the needs of the smaller Chihuahuas.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I've never wanted a "tiny."
> I would never choose to have a "tiny." I think that a 5lb chihuahua is so much more ideal... they're more rough and tumble, easier to medicate (dosing), etc, etc.


I guess this comment confused me a bit, There are definitely some of us out here who DO choose and DO prefer a tiny based on ability and lifestyle. There is nothing wrong with wanting a small chihuahua same as there is nothing wrong with wanting a larger Chi.

It's all preference.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just Talked to the breeder. She is the same weight miss leila was at 11 weeks. And she is 10 weeks, plus she has major puppy chub. I really think she may be around the same size as leila, even though the breeder is guessing 6 lbs.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally don't desire a tiny at all, just me of course. 

Just thinking about the horror stories makes me queasy, and T is right they're an all time job.

Good luck in finding what suits you though :]


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I love her color and eyes she is a pretty pet chi, her muzzle looks a little long. 
I wanted a girl to be 5-6 lbs and Cali is 4 lbs at a little over 10 months old, she is crazy and runs around like no other BUT we have to watch her because she will yelp with a slight touch in the wrong place(or presure) or if you surprise her. and if she was even smaller I would have so many other things to worry about like sugar drops, soft spot, water on the brain, bones breaking easier. I think a tiny one is cute but there is more work into taking care of one than one that is a healthier size and weight. I agree I think Leila is beautiful but should be 4 1/2- 5 lbs


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The muzzle does look a little long, but if it didnt' grow much i think it'd be fine. The dam *same as leila's* and sire both have nice short looking muzzles, so she should have a normal one i'd think.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Me too, what worries me about this is after I actually get a chi, it's only going to be temptation possibly.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> The muzzle does look a little long, but if it didnt' grow much i think it'd be fine. The dam *same as leila's* and sire both have nice short looking muzzles, so she should have a normal one i'd think.


litter are made up of 50% of both parents so some will look like mom and other like dad and the pups can produce their parents if you get parents that have the same look you will get that look some features of each but still same. I know she will be pet just throwing breeding stuff out there
rule of thumb what a puppy looks like at 8 wks is what it should look like at full grown (this is what I have been told and so far has been right) she could grow into her muzzle and by two her head might "pop" mature nicely. This would be up to you if you get her, but like the rest I say if close pay a visit and see personality.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Her muzzle doesn't look long just her stop isn't very prominent and her muzzle is more pointy rather than wide like leila has!! 

She does look like she has a lot of puppy fat, that from what I've seen with daisy who was a fat puppy (but don't tell her shell get a complex) changed from fat to muscle at about 7-8 months she started looking more lean! 
I heard about the 8 week thing too not sure how true that is considering their heads seem to get more domed as they get older! 

Anyway regardless Cheryl you makethe decision on whether or not you want her. Get leilas weight off (you may wanna get some off Lucy too  ) and I bet you'll be one happy lady


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bruiser weighs 5lbs and is very lean....he feels little to me. Then along came his "REAL" sister Paris....was born a year later with same mom and dad. She was the biggest puppy in the litter but I loved her coloring and personality. I brought her home and thought she would be at least Bruiser's size or bigger. Well, to my surprise, she is TINY!! She is very short in height and length. She weighs only 4lbs and Bruiser feels big compared to her!! I will admit though, I get very scared if she throws up or refuses a meal. She cannot afford to lose an ounce. I always wanted a tiny but never thought I would get one...so happy that my little girl stayed tiny. All the other dogs in her litter are over 5-6lbs. Both my chis get 1/8cup in the am and pm. They maintain healthy weights. They only get a milkbone treat before bed and a chew treat mid-day. I do not over-treat as that will stack the weight on very quickly. Good luck with whatever you decide but I guarantee you that if you get just a 1lb off Leila she will feel so much smaller!! Please let us know what you decide...I think the new girl is beautiful...I thought it was a porcelain doll also!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I may need to clarify that my want to get this or just another chi puppy in general, is not in anyway due to leila's size. I am just wanting another chi.  And yes I would be very happy if leila looked less "sausage like" lol. I will still want another though. I would really love 2 to play together and to cuddle together. I think leila will like it too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh and just an fyi, she is 11 weeks old today and 2.5 lbs. He said she is very chubby too. haha. And he said she is really playful, and sweet. And she wagged her tail all the way through her first bath. lol


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

i understand why some people are afraid of smaller chihuahuas, just to think of the risk of hypoglycemia... a while ago i fell in love with a little girl this breeder i know had, i ended up not buying her because she was too expensive for me at the time, but one thing we talked a lot about was the risks with the weight, she was going to be around 1,300kg-1,500kg as an adult (3 pounds). the breeder said she was keeping her until 16 weeks just in case, and even though she was a lightweight she had a good body structure and was very healthy.
i think i would only buy a puppy that small if i really loved the dog, and if it was from a breeder i fully trusted.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cherper, I agree...they are so much fun with having 2!!! I love the fact that they play together and entertain each other. They both still love cuddling with mommy but when I am busy doing housework they keep each other company. Bruiser & Paris love each other to PIECES!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

mommasboy said:


> Cherper, I agree...they are so much fun with having 2!!! I love the fact that they play together and entertain each other. They both still love cuddling with mommy but when I am busy doing housework they keep each other company. Bruiser & Paris love each other to PIECES!!!!


awww :love1: Leila does have some doggies to play with but they aren't as small as her. And if I got a new chi puppy they would be bunking together in her pen area. Fun fun!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Having 2...or 4...or 5...is great fun!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Having 2...or 4...or 5...is great fun!!


Is that what you tell Miles ? :laughing8: bahaha!!! 
I would love to visit your wild n wooly chi-dom!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha Miles likes them too :-D Once we don't rent anymore, I can get as many as I want :-D


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was gonna say Kristi...once you get your 5th you'll be saying 4...or 5...or 6 is great fun!!  I may just have to come visit after you get your own place. hehe


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> I was gonna say Kristi...once you get your 5th you'll be saying 4...or 5...or 6 is great fun!!  I may just have to come visit after you get your own place. hehe


And bring your whole crew? Oh goodie!! :-D

But really, once we have our house, we should be able to build a pretty good breeding program I hope  Its a bit off though. Haha but yeah, hopefully #5 will be arriving sooner than later...last I heard the 3 remaining from the litter are doing well, 2 are girls (3 died b'c they were premature and couldn't process the milk   )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Absolutely! 

And OMG! I didn't know they'd lost a few of the litter. That's too bad but totally understandable. Those first few days are touch & go w/o being premature being thrown in there. Poor babies. How are the 2 girls looking so far? I know they're still itty bitty... Hopefully a future Green Chi is there somewhere!

LOL I know what you mean! I told Neal I'd love to get a show/breeding girl & he replied "stop having all the ones you bring home fixed!". :lol: (he doesn't totally get the whole breed standard thing) I'd look into getting one sooner rather than later but it's quite a while off. Maya sort of threw our pack chemistry off a bit (okay, I love her but she's a PITA! LOL) so we have more work to do with her before adding any more. Still having fun keeping up with some nice out of state breeders though & well, you know, getting experience in other areas.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cherper, what have you decided? Have you gone to visit her yet?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

mommasboy said:


> Cherper, what have you decided? Have you gone to visit her yet?


I have not. And i haven't been able to yet either.
When i wrote the breeder i mentioned i may be interested in seeing her, he didn't mention it when he replied. I don't have to babysit fri. so that's a possiblity, but they work so it may not work for them. (breeder is about an hr away)
I keep thinking "I need to forget about her, don't really have the money especially since it's christmas" Then I think, "oh but she's sooo unusual looking and pretty." Then i think "oh, but we need new flooring, kids need braces, need new furniture badly." UGh i feel like a tennis ball bouncing back and forth!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I did the SAME thing when I was thinking about getting Paris....Bruiser & Paris are REAL brother/sister just different litters. I really wanted another but went back and forth when the time came to really decide. Now, I cannot imagine life without my little Diva!! HAHA!! And her and Bruiser are best buds and I love watching them play together. You will make the right decision. I always say...if it's meant to be it will happen. She is gorgeous!! I can see why you are drawn to her!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!! She really is.  Already having 3 dogs makes it more difficult.  And only leila is tiny. lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Thanks!! She really is.  Already having 3 dogs makes it more difficult.  And only leila is tiny. lol


Maybe wait until after Christmas...if she's still available, she will be a bit older, you will have a more accurate adult weight estimation, and maybe you can just ask hubby for cash for Christmas???


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I know how you feel about going back and forth I have been doing the same about a pup that is the EXACT opposite of what I wanted lol Noone else has bought him yet though I keep telling myself if he's (yes i said HE) still available by such and such date that it's meant to be lol!


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

i thought she was a painting at first when i looked at the picture!!! she looks amazing and unique........she almost looks like a husky or somthing!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Bm0589 said:


> i thought she was a painting at first when i looked at the picture!!! she looks amazing and unique........she almost looks like a husky or somthing!!!!


haha that's what i thought. I loooove huskies.  I love her eyes.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

idk kristi, he gave me the new cam for christmas, just got it early.
I really doubt she'll still be available since that's a month away. she's already like 10 mos old i htink


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You'll know when the time is right, Cheryl. Everything happens at the right time, and for a reason.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep, she is gorgeous, but tiny she is not! Anyone that truely wants a tiny in the 3 lb range will yearn for one until they get one. There are some, and I'm one that honesty LOVE LOVE LOVE the 3 lb range dogs more than the bigger. It's just for ME it is whT I am drawn to and what I like the best. Doesn't mean I don't love Willow as much as my teenies Ivy and Fern, it's just that I prefer the tiny ones. I bought Willow because I felt Tristan would beable to handle a bigger dog better, but to be honest....he does GREAT with Ivy and Fern as well. Don't jump to gun, wait for the one you truly want.

Lori


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I know that's probably true. But sometimes I just think a tiny would be a problem in this house. The kids are certainly gentle enough but there is a lot of activity and my boxer is exhuberant at times. I worry about leila when he gets excited and bounds around and she is always right there... i just don' t know if a small one is a good idea, as long as i have winston.  I gotta be honest.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you are being very smart about the whole thing, Cheryl. Tinies really aren't suited around larger dogs. You just never know what can happen. The larger dog may not mean at all to hurt the pup, but the wrong turn can kill him/her. Anything under 4 lbs., and they are just super tiny and fragile. They are fun to look at, and awwww over, but come with a big responsibility. I can only speak for myself, but it does and will change your lifestyle.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I can only speak for myself, but it does and will change your lifestyle.


Yep! it's rather like having a perpetual 2 year old :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

For sure! They don't know their limits, and just go and go. You have to watch the little boogers constantly, or they will end up hurting themselves. Never a dull moment. I used to be able to sit and relax, now unless I keep them confined, which I don't, I'm up and down, up and down. :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Winston is such a gentle good boy and is pretty lazy most of the time, but when he is getting ready to go outside or go eat, he bounds around and miss leila is always right there, so I am a little nervous, she is lightening fast though and i am careful. A tiny one would probably suit us better after my sweet winnie has gone on to the rainbow bridge.  (i can hardly bear that thought.)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang, totally forgot about Winston. Just got chi on the brain lol!!! I'm just use tom having 3 chis I forget about other breeds lol!!!




cherper said:


> Winston is such a gentle good boy and is pretty lazy most of the time, but when he is getting ready to go outside or go eat, he bounds around and miss leila is always right there, so I am a little nervous, she is lightening fast though and i am careful. A tiny one would probably suit us better after my sweet winnie has gone on to the rainbow bridge.  (i can hardly bear that thought.)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree for safety reasons and none other than that, it's probably best to wait on a tiny Chi.
I also forget about Winston.. my biggest dog here is a toy Poodle.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I completely agree. You want all of your dogs to be able to coexist nicely, with a super tiny chi you would never have a minutes peace for worrying. We have a big active dog too, my fiances lab, and he loves them and is very good with them but he can be clumsy and bump them without noticing. If mine were much smaller I wouldnt be able to have them around each other at all I dont think, just too risky. You can always have a tiny later (Im constantly trying to remind myself that I dont need to have every one of the dogs Id like to have right this second- it hasnt been working..!) if thats what you want. Were you able to schedule a visit with Leilas half sissy tomorrow?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

No i haven't wrote him back again. I'm trying to convince myself it's a baaad idea to get another dog right now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The smaller Chi's are fragile--but really. A couple pounds in a Chi will NOT make any difference when it comes to an 80lb hyper/bouncing dog. Whether the Chi is 3lbs or 7lbs...that big dog can do MAJOR damage. ALL Chihuahuas are fragile. That's exactly why my big lab mix went to live with my dad. He's since past away due to Lymphoma--but he was the most gentle loving dog that wouldn't hurt a fly. But he didn't know his own size & got excited about food/going outside/visitors/etc even though he was older. He had to be seperated from the Chi's 90% of the time...Even Milo who was 11lbs at the time. 

It's not just the smaller Chi's that are in danger of a large dog. While the smaller Chi's require special precautions...those same precautions need to be taken when dealing with bigger dogs in ALL sized Chi's (and other small breeds).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I agree for safety reasons and none other than that, it's probably best to wait on a tiny Chi.
> I also forget about Winston.. my biggest dog here is a toy Poodle.


I don't have any other dogs but The Wee's, but does my 13 to 14 lb. Cat count? :lol:  Thank God all he does is sleep, eat, and poop! :lol:


----------

